# Fog Chiller review - GOTFOG.COM fog chiller



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is a review I did on a GOTFOG.COM fog chiller I built with some wicKED mods. Here is the link to the FOG CHILLER


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks for the review wickED!!! I have the most problem with my fog machines each year and the cleaning and storing of the darn things. I probably spend $400.00 per year on new fog machines. I do EVERYTHING the manufacturers tell you to do...rinse it with cleaner, store without fog fluid...blah, blah, blah....and when that doesn't seem to work....I just am not an electrical...'fix it' type of gal. I am more artistic and like to paint up props and myself and the surroundings...but I do love the fog for atmosphere!!! My dream is to own an Antari Low lying fog machine but at $749.00...I don't see it happening unless I win the lottery....REAL SOON!!! I bought a couple of the Mister Kool low lying foggers that quit after the first year...and one of them quit after the first reheasal BEFORE Halloween. Absolute crap in my opinion. I will probably have to make due with the cheap crap again this year...but thanks for the advice and the "how to" info.


----------



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Thanks for the review wickED!!! I have the most problem with my fog machines each year and the cleaning and storing of the darn things. I probably spend $400.00 per year on new fog machines. I do EVERYTHING the manufacturers tell you to do...rinse it with cleaner, store without fog fluid...blah, blah, blah....and when that doesn't seem to work....I just am not an electrical...'fix it' type of gal. I am more artistic and like to paint up props and myself and the surroundings...but I do love the fog for atmosphere!!! My dream is to own an Antari Low lying fog machine but at $749.00...I don't see it happening unless I win the lottery....REAL SOON!!! I bought a couple of the Mister Kool low lying foggers that quit after the first year...and one of them quit after the first reheasal BEFORE Halloween. Absolute crap in my opinion. I will probably have to make due with the cheap crap again this year...but thanks for the advice and the "how to" info.


My pleasure!


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

storing / cleaning your fog machine.... I suggest leaving your fog fluid in the machine for the year ( better to have it lubricated ) -when you pull it out the next year.... dump the fluid within the machine.... run some white vinegar through it... be sure to remove and clean the nozzel . as for the Mr. fog machine low lying machine.... ( i think they are junk ..... ) - had several problems with mine also.... (worked for 2 years... stopped, paid to have it fixed, worked for 1 party... stopped again.. .. at that point... i threw it away ) buy a better workhorse machine ( chauvet 1100 or 1300 or something similar ) and run it through a home made chiller.... you will get a much better effect and it will cost less...... ec


----------



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

easycraig said:


> storing / cleaning your fog machine.... I suggest leaving your fog fluid in the machine for the year ( better to have it lubricated ) -when you pull it out the next year.... dump the fluid within the machine.... run some white vinegar through it... be sure to remove and clean the nozzel . as for the Mr. fog machine low lying machine.... ( i think they are junk ..... ) - had several problems with mine also.... (worked for 2 years... stopped, paid to have it fixed, worked for 1 party... stopped again.. .. at that point... i threw it away ) buy a better workhorse machine ( chauvet 1100 or 1300 or something similar ) and run it through a home made chiller.... you will get a much better effect and it will cost less...... ec


Good info!


----------

